# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Где ЕС Бхану Свами?

## Лёша

Тут были вопросы к ЕС Бхану Свами. Что-то случилось?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Тут были вопросы к ЕС Бхану Свами.Что-то случилось?


Вопросы к Его Святейшеству Бхану Свами были в другом разделе, разделе "Вопросы и ответы". Насколько я помню, Бхану Махараджа, перестал отвечать на вопросы ввиду его очень напряженного графика. То есть причины были чисто технические. Не волнуйтесь, ничего не случилось.  :smilies:  Бхану Свами приезжал на фестиваль в Евпатории  в сентябре этого года и читал там лекции.

----------

